# Bucks go 1-1 on the Texas road trip.



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bucks played like the team that went to the ECF on Monday, and then played like the team that lost to Memphis on Tuesday. Great win @ Dallas, sad loss @ Houston. Comon, this team has way too much talent to be under .500. They need to find a way to play some defense! Personally, if there was a way to maybe package up Timmy T and maybe Gadzuric to get a nice defensive presence on the inside I would do it. Francis kept getting inside the paint and laying it in and that is uncalled for.

And, Marcus Haislip excites me, kind of like a Richard Jefferson in his rookie year. He needs to bulk up and he will be a force.

Pryz can be a dominating inside presence, but his horrible lack of rebounding is a major reason why he's never on the court. It seems he grabs the ball and holds it out there for anyone to take away. He needs to be more aggressive.

This team as a whole needs to be more aggressive and we CAN challenge for high seed.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Samir87</b>!
> The Bucks played like the team that went to the ECF on Monday, and then played like the team that lost to Memphis on Tuesday. Great win @ Dallas, sad loss @ Houston. Comon, this team has way too much talent to be under .500. They need to find a way to play some defense! Personally, if there was a way to maybe package up Timmy T and maybe Gadzuric to get a nice defensive presence on the inside I would do it. Francis kept getting inside the paint and laying it in and that is uncalled for.
> 
> And, Marcus Haislip excites me, kind of like a Richard Jefferson in his rookie year. He needs to bulk up and he will be a force.
> ...



They really need to get Ronald Murray some time. He is really exciting to watch


----------



## tommack01 (Jan 5, 2003)

it is really frustrating being a bucks fan. i mean one game we can beat the best team in the league who is almost unbeatable at home and then lose to a team like Toronto who is devastated by injuries all over the place. The bucks could very well be the best team in the east but on the other hand, be one of the worst teams in the east. Consistency is the key to the bucks.

We need Big Dog back. I dont care how we do it, except for getting rid of Allen. Send Cassel, Mason, Thomas, Kukoc, Pryz, gadzuric, redd, ollie, i dont care who you send just get Robinson back. The reason why we sucked so much last year was not robinson's fault, it was because of injuries at the wrong time. G-Rob kept us closer to the race that we deserved.

One last thing, PLEASE CUT ERVIN JOHNSON!!!!! HE IS HORRID!!!


----------



## dbacksfan15 (Jan 5, 2003)

what the bucks need is a rebounder or ANYBODY that plays defense. There arent to many guys that do (johnson who doesnt play, gadzeric and przybilla) that all


----------

